# It's Late, But It's Getting There



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

It's not done yet, and yes this is a late Christmas Present for my FIL, however I wanted to show it off now. It's a Curio for his model cars. 










The base was installed tonight. I still have glue blocks to install and leveling feet, then of course the stain, but it is getting there. Need to check on the glass too.

Construction pics can be found here. http://www.rhodeswoodsmith.com/current_project.htm

Enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

THat's really nice. Don't forget to post pics when it's done.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Great going Tom! Alot of work goes into a project like that. I bet your FIL is glad his daughter married you! :icon_wink:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a nice lookin' cabinet Tom...and I nice lookin' shop too....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Great going Tom! Alot of work goes into a project like that. I bet your FIL is glad his daughter married you! :icon_wink:


It's funny you say that, cause this is mostly out of my head. I got the base design and some of the trim detail from a differnt set of plans, but the size, main design, and hardware choices are pretty much my design in my mind and not on paper. 

Sometimes that's good... Sometimes, not so good. :blink: 

Thanks to all for the positive feedback!

Tom


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Yup, lookin' good. The only fault I can find is that your shop is way too clean.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Rob said:


> Yup, lookin' good. The only fault I can find is that your shop is way too clean.


 
Oh come on... You know he only cleaned up that corner to take the picture.:laughing: 


Looks good Tom. How do you finish things, spray or brush?


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

Wipe on with a rag. 

And yes, I do clean up before taking pics. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

Still waiting on the glass parts, but the finish is almost done. One more coat of Urethane and we'll be all set. 










Tom


----------



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking great! I'm with Rob though, next time you post a picture could you at least throw a bag of garbage on the floor in the background so the rest of us won't feel so bad. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Looking great! I'm with Rob though, next time you post a picture could you at least throw a bag of garbage on the floor in the background so the rest of us won't feel so bad. :laughing:


You mean like this... 










Meet Shadow... The shop dog and spot sweeper. :thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The cabinet is lookin' real good! Is that going to get some beveled glass or plain? Beveled would be the cat's meow.
I just replaced my lost digital camera with another. I think for sh*** and grins, I'll post a picture of what my, uh, shop looks like. After seeing it though, no one will probably ever want my advice on anything again. It's that bad.
I'll take a pic later...


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

Beveled would of been nice, but I'm doing regular double-strengh glass in front. The glass shelves and doors are 1/4" shelves with polished edges. 

I'll get pics when it's all set up. 

Tom


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Rob said:


> ..... I'll post a picture of what my, uh, shop looks like. ...... It's that bad.
> I'll take a pic later...


Guess again Rob. And no fair trashing it out worse just to one-up me!:no: The cleanest part, um , the ony clean paart in my shop is one of the middle bays I cleared out for shooting pics for ebay etc. The rest is 2000 sq feet of disaster. :blink:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

*Not even close TT*

I like to clean up once a year, whether it needs it or not. I'm almost due.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I humbly bow before the Clutter King. :notworthy: 

But like the fish that got away, had I not cleaned mine last week you would have at least proffered a tie. :yes:


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

Jeez! You shop can hold mine and my truck as well. :surrender: 

Tom


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

My OCD would cause me to go "wonky" (wifes word) in that mess...lol


----------



## Mak (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks great!
I have dabbled with stained glass a bit - If you are going with bevel edge, how about applying a frosted image or border at least? Its easy to do - you can do it with a portable sand blaster. If you do though make sure you use glass bead not the silca as that will embed in the glass and looks like crap. Just an idea...


----------

